# Using the manual option on six-speed automatic



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

Usually I shift in the 2500 to 3000 RPM range to give that extra boost. If you want fuel efficiency, go light on the gas and shift at around 2000 RPM.

EDIT: Also, once you get used to shifting, you won't even have to worry about RPMs. You'll start listening to the engine and get a feel for the car.


----------



## DeLorean_Josh (Dec 6, 2010)

I believe that the shift up light gets displayed on either vehicles equipped with a manual transmission or the ECO model, or both. It doesn't apply to those with the "manu-matic" automatic transmission and you wont see anywhere on your car telling you to shift while in this mode. I think some people will say it serves a purpose to those who want to be more in control of their car, I think the time it actually takes to change gears is a joke and will probably overlook this feature as if it wasn't even there... but I suppose it will have its benefits when climbing up hill or going down.

BTW someone speak up if i'm wrong. I'm still waiting for my cruze to be built at the factory and im just going of what I read somewhere else.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Stay between 2000-4000 rpms unless you're racing i guess, then get closer to 6k before you shift. 

The shift light is only on the manual cars, not the automatics.


----------



## racer114 (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm not a big fan of the manual mode in the Cruze. I've been trying it out, as my tranny is screwed up from the reflash. The manual modes in my other vehicles are much more intuitive.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

racer114 said:


> I'm not a big fan of the manual mode in the Cruze. I've been trying it out, as my tranny is screwed up from the reflash. The manual modes in my other vehicles are much more intuitive.


It just has a lowsy transmission flash. Order the ECU/TCM flash from Trifecta, fixes everything


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

It s good for holding a gear, let say your climbing a long grade at 50 or more and it wants to keep shifting between 5th and 6th,, then I just lock it in 5th. Have someone who knows how to shift take you out for a ride and show you. It s a little hard to explain fully without being in the car.


----------



## mkenc (Oct 19, 2010)

I grew up with a stick and for a long time that's all I knew. I have since driven all automatics. I've been having fun with pseudo stick. It gives a little sporty feel when you feel in the mood. Just watch your tach and don't red-line it. I've noticed there is a little lag when you use it so a little anticipation is warranted.


----------



## racer114 (Nov 7, 2010)

Manual mode just takes a little getting used to. I don't really like the set up for the shifter, as I'm used to a real manual and a "slap stick" where you either shift by bumping the shifter sideways or by the paddles on the steering. Other than that, it is fine after a few attempts.


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

I agree with Racer. I don't like my manual mode either and I find that getting it over about 4 thou or close to redline just makes for a lousy shift. In fact I lose speed. The torque just isn't there at the high rpm's. Shawn, I have a question about the unit to fix that. What exactly does it do and How much is it and who can i get to install it up here in Canada if I did get whatever that thing is?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Vince @ Trifecta : Trifecta Performance Custom Tuning :: Home Page and News

He has a ECU/TCM reflash that speeds up the manual mode from .5sec to .1seconds


----------



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

While you're on the topic, does anyone know if the auto ECO is equipped with the manual shift auto? This is the vehicle I have on order, and I don't see it mentioned anywhere.


----------



## gunner22 (Nov 20, 2010)

I have only used manual mode when accelerating uphill as the car likes to sit in 5th even if you are going 60 mph.

GM needs to learn that an upshift should be a pull and downshift a push, following inertia from acceleration and braking. I cannot understood why it is setup like it is.


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks Shawn. Now if I can get that up here some how. I will have to phone them or email them and see


----------



## regnant (Nov 25, 2010)

I rarely use manual mode, full auto is just fine but in manual use mode favor, there is a good thing it automatically down shifts if you don't shift it down when you should


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

luv2cruze said:


> While you're on the topic, does anyone know if the auto ECO is equipped with the manual shift auto? This is the vehicle I have on order, and I don't see it mentioned anywhere.


 
I'm almost 99% sure it has a manual mode too


----------



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

I sure hope so. I doubt I'd use it much anyway, but it would be nice to have. But coming into the Cruze from my plain-jane G5 will be awesome anyway


----------



## johncorneli (Aug 21, 2012)

just mike, order a cold air intake from K&N. It gives power at high rpm and gives a nice turbo sound.


----------



## daktah (Mar 17, 2013)

it would be cool to some how hook up the shift light on autos, if anything just because. it doesnt light up when i start but i can see the etching is there when light reflects on it right


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

luv2cruze said:


> While you're on the topic, does anyone know if the auto ECO is equipped with the manual shift auto? This is the vehicle I have on order, and I don't see it mentioned anywhere.


There's only one automatic transmission offered for the Cruze, which has the manual mode. Your order should state what transmission you selected.


----------

